# Another "identify my Colnago" thread



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't know much about this bike except that it is very light and is outfitted with 9-speed Ultegra. Any ideas guys? Thanks!


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Ooh er. I'm taking a flyer here, simply because there seem to be some similarities with one of my bikes, which is a "Superissimo". I don't know quite where it fits into the Colnago range, and I'm guessing (again!) that it was produced somewhere around the early 90s. But don't blame me if I'm proven completely wrong.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

master? chromed lugs.


----------



## prefect80 (Jul 25, 2011)

Can anyone idenify this colnago?

It is steel and has an M someplace but I don't remember where. The guy said it was bought for his mom in 2001 but I have a Tecnos and beleive it to be older but that is just a guess. 

https://post.craigslist.org/k/NFi717jv4BG9aC58fd24QA/ZhIsi?s=preview


----------



## bobgfish (Oct 9, 2011)

Just trying to work out what mine is and lo and behold one of those photos below looks just like mine !!! Mine is brand new and never put together. How can I tell the year and model? Also what bits do I need to get to make it work. Such as Seat Pin, Bottem bracket (guessing Italian) and cable guides etc.

Can't post pictures !!! 

My frame looks identical to Le Turbos


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

Unless you know when it was purchased, you can't tell when it was built. Equipment dates are good indicators unless they have been replaced.

My guess, based on my 83ish Colnago, is that it is a Superissimo. the chrome head lugs and painted rear stays are the indicators I lean towards.


----------



## bobgfish (Oct 9, 2011)

Mine is a frame only and never been built. Still brand new. Purchased in maybe 1998 for not very much money.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Whaaaaaaaat? You've had a Colnago frame since 1998 and never built it up? Bobgfish, you have no idea what pleasure you've been missing out on. Scandalous! 

But to the subject of equipment. My Superissimo has the following: 
Campagnolo 8 Speed Groupset:
Mirage 8 Speed Ergo's
Athena 8 Speed FD and RD, and Cranks
Chorus Headset
Mirage Brake Calipers
Cinelli Bars and Stem
San Marco Rolls Seat
Campy VENTO wheels (since changed to Mavics - the Ventos got bent by a truck!)

Don't know if that helps, but I hope it does.


----------



## bobgfish (Oct 9, 2011)

*Afraid so*

Had it confirmed it's actually from 1995. I'm sure it was either 1997 or 1998 when I brought it. Yes it is brand new and never had any parts put on it. Got distracted with Mountainbiking a new girlfriend (now wife), Moving country, having kids and moving countries again.

I've just brought some 3T handlebars and stem over the weekend. Getting a few more bits soon of which will be a record headset. Still deciding on the rest of the group but either Centaur or Athena. Have to decide to go Black or Silver. I will have black wheels and black seatpost hence thinking about black groupset. If the group is black will go for black seat and black tape otherwise white.

Should be good when done !!!


----------

